# Who is eligible to apply for Partita Iva



## wanttoliveinrome

Hi,
Ive been in rome for the last 7 weeks studying and am wanting to stay and work here. My teacher suggested that I apply for Partita Iva working as a freelancer. Im not sure if I am eligible to do so as an Australian citizen.


----------



## NickZ

Do you have a work visa?

I can't remember all the details but be very careful with PIVA. They tend to benefit the employer more then the employee


----------



## wanttoliveinrome

NickZ said:


> Do you have a work visa?
> 
> I can't remember all the details but be very careful with PIVA. They tend to benefit the employer more then the employee


I don't have a work visa, this is something that my teacher suggested as if you are a freelancer you can't have anyone sponsor you for work


----------



## xabiaxica

wanttoliveinrome said:


> I don't have a work visa, this is something that my teacher suggested as if you are a freelancer you can't have anyone sponsor you for work


you can't legally work without a work visa - although some student visas allow limited hours of work

are you on a student visa & what are the terms of it if so?


----------



## wanttoliveinrome

Because I'm here for less than 90 days I wasn't required to obtain a visa. I know that one option is through sponsorship and I have an interview next week but I wanted to know if I could sponsor myself as a freelancer and get partita Iva if need be


----------



## xabiaxica

wanttoliveinrome said:


> Because I'm here for less than 90 days I wasn't required to obtain a visa. I know that one option is through sponsorship and I have an interview next week but I wanted to know if I could sponsor myself as a freelancer and get partita Iva if need be


OK - so you aren't allowed to work legally then - you can't sponsor yourself, you can only work if a company sponsors you & your 'visa status' can only be changed from your home country - not while you're in Italy


----------



## wanttoliveinrome

I would be able to do it from London as I am currently residing there on the youth mobility visa. So partita Iva can only be done if you have a visa first then


----------



## xabiaxica

wanttoliveinrome said:


> I would be able to do it from London as I am currently residing there on the youth mobility visa. So partita Iva can only be done if you have a visa first then


from what I understand, _partita iva_ is essentially a fiscal number which enables you to produce 'tax' invoices for whatever services you provide

but since you aren't legally allowed to work, then it would be pointless you having one - even if you could get one, which I doubt, since you have to show your permit to live in Italy when you apply

I'm not sure what you think you could do from London?


----------



## NickZ

I think he wants to apply for a visa at the London consulate. But outside of farm labour from certain countries I don't think any work visas are being given out.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Yes, if the original poster is a citizen of Australia, Canada, or New Zealand and under either 30 or 35 (depending on the country), a one-time 12 month or 6 month (depending on the country) "working holiday" visa is available for Italy. However, it is only available from the applicable Italian consulate in one's home country, not from London. Also, there are some limitations. It is not renewable, and it does not permit continuous employment with one employer for the entire visa term.


----------



## xabiaxica

BBCWatcher said:


> Yes, if the original poster is a citizen of Australia, Canada, or New Zealand and under either 30 or 35 (depending on the country), a one-time 12 month or 6 month (depending on the country) "working holiday" visa is available for Italy. However, it is only available from the applicable Italian consulate in one's home country, not from London. Also, there are some limitations. It is not renewable, and it does not permit continuous employment with one employer for the entire visa term.


that's what the OP has in the UK - a youth mobility visa

& yes, he could only change visa status or apply for another one for Italy from his home country - as I said


----------

